# Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009 - Trovoadas generalizadas



## AnDré (21 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

*Tópico de Indíce e Resumos do Evento.*


*Previsões *

- Análise Modelos, Previsões e Alertas Oficiais - Início |  Fim
- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início |  Fim


*Seguimentos*

*Dia 21 de Maio*

- Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Maio 2009  - Início |  Fim

*Dia 23 e 24 de Maio*

- Seguimento Litoral Norte  - Início |  Fim
- Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro  - Início |  Fim
- Seguimento Litoral Centro - Início |  Fim
- Seguimento Sul - Início |  Fim


*Fotografia/Vídeo/Reportagens *

- Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009
- Funnel Cloud em Coruche - 23 Maio 2009


*Eventos Significativos *

- Tromba marinha ao largo do Caniço/Madeira (21 Maio 14h30)
- Funnel cloud a NW de Coruche (23 Maio 14h45)
- Precipitação intensa nalgumas zonas do Alentejo como Mértola e a leste de Alcácer (23 Maio Tarde)
- Precipitação intensa nalgumas zonas de Lisboa e Almada: link1 link2 (23 Maio +-20h30 às 23h00)
- Trovoada generalizada, mais de 3000 descargas (23 Maio) e similar a 24 Maio
- Precipitação intensa na zona da Sertã e Proença-a-Nova (24 Maio)
- Acumulação significativa de granizo (30 cm) entre Macedo de Cavaleiros e Vinhais (24 Maio Tarde)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

Resumo das DEA de hoje, das 00h até às 19h:













Um total de *3106* descargas registadas!


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Resumo das DEA de hoje, das 00h até às 19h:
> 
> 
> 
> Um total de *3106* descargas registadas!



 Há tanto tempo que não se vislumbrava algo assim...


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mai 2009 às 21:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Resumo das DEA de hoje, das 00h até às 19h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem palavras...


----------



## Stinger (23 Mai 2009 às 22:03)

E eu ainda n vi nada desse cenario :S


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui tambem nada, niente, zero


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2009 às 22:23)

Vim agora de uma caçada para mim histórica com o Rebelo...perdi a conta aos raios que vimos  foi divinal estar mesmo debaixo das trovoadas e mesmo em frente a elas


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

A animação satélite com boa resolução de toda a tarde, com frames de 15 minutos desde as 13:00 às 19:30

Cliquem para ampliar. Tem 4,5Mb, mas vale a pena ver 










*Imagem MODIS do início da tarde, 14:20 (13:20 UTC)*


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2009 às 01:21)

A rotação ainda se verifica apesar de tudo bem mais dissipado, mas penso que não ficará por aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2009 às 18:20)

Até ás 16h houve 2719 descargas.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 20:59)

O filme desta tarde, satélite visível:

Cliquem para ampliar (3,8Mb)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2009 às 23:15)




----------



## Knyght (24 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

A malta da Ren e da Edp não devem ter parado hoje, ainda bem que estou no pedacinho de ceu


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 10:56)

Nota que considero relevante neste evento:

Apesar das habituais queixas e choradinhos  o número de descargas eléctricas fala por si. Sabendo que este número surge por defeito, uma vez que nem todas as descargas são contabilizadas, acho que coerentemente se deve afirmar que foi um evento bem significativo ao nível de alguns factores severos. A trovoada essencialmente, e algumas chuvas intensas que por aqui foram sendo relatadas.


----------

